# How would you handle this?



## Queen Mum (Sep 29, 2012)

I stopped by a house today to let the owner know that their livestock was out on the highway.  The owner wasn't home so I just shooed the animal back onto the property.    I noticed two teenagers in the driveway watching a couple smaller children.  I told the two teenagers about the animal and they aknowledged my statement somewhat haphazardly.  

The small children were picking up a kitten and throwing it as far as they could then throwing gravel and dirt on it.  The teenagers were watching unconcerned with the behavior.  I was tempted to video the behavior but I am not sure what the purpose would have been other than to document what was happening.

I thought about approaching the teenagers but they didn't seem to have any interest in what I had to say about the livestock and I wasn't sure my admonitions would have had any effect.  What would you do about the kitten?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow.  How old were these kids?  Personally, and I am sure that my response is due to my years of being a teacher, I have walked over to the kitten and picked it up, told the children that was wrong and that you would be reporting it to the authorities (even if they didn't know what that meant-the teens would).  I might have even called them right then and there while still holding the kitten.  Did you get anything you could turn over as evidence?


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 29, 2012)

I had my cell phone, but the video wasn't working right.  Thus no evidence.  The kids were maybe 4 or 5.  The teens about 13 - 14.    Would the authorities actually do anything?


----------



## elevan (Sep 30, 2012)

Whether the authorities would actually do anything would depend on the local humane ordinances.  But my best guess would be that they would as cats are generally more protected than livestock as pets.

I too would have grabbed up the kitten and called the authorities right then and there.  Not only was the animal being abused, but livestock was running loose and children were essentially unattended.  All that adds up to enough to call authorities in my book.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for your responses.  I shall act accordingly if I see it again.  I go by that house frequently.  I am hoping it was an isolated incident.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 30, 2012)

elevan was right on the mark--one of the issues alone, I "might" have ignored, but all three of those issues at one observation spells trouble IMO. 
(gotta walk gingerly with it tho, so best bet is to call the authorities, and I think I would have just called the police as soon as I saw the situation--the po-po can call animal control if they (police) thinks AC needs to get involved--or CPS)


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 1, 2012)

Yep...I probably would have had to call the police.  Livestock is too expensive of both time and money to let it be killed or worse cause and accident on the highway.  The handling of the kitten and reaction from older kids, unfortunately is probably a reflection of the way the rest of the house is handled.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't judge parents by the behavior of teenagers.  Especially 13 year olds and 4 and 5 year olds.  13 year old kids behave completely differently when their parents are not around.  Thirteen is an age when some kids are particularly cocky and acting out their independence.  They also don't take kindly to strangers.Especially boys.   (And these were boys.)  

As for 4 and 5 year olds, they don't understand that kittens and puppies are NOT toys.  They need to be taught that.  Sometimes a young teenager doesn't supervise as well as they should.  So the combination isn't always ideal.  

I would guess that the parents might have been shocked at the scene and would discipline appropriately.  OR they may not have, but I can't judge them based on the bahavior of the children.  Had the boys been more receptive to me, I would have approached them about the kitten incident, but since they were acting somewhat hostile I felt withdrawal was best at the time.

As it is, I did go back and speak to an adult.  HE was somewhat more receptive but I am not sure he believed me about the kitten.   I got the feeling he didn't beleive that his "teenagers" would have let the little ones toss a kitten around.  

Next time I will take immediate action AND videotape so I can show the adults what transpired.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 1, 2012)

Queen Mum I applaud you for going to the parents first, "HE" might still be grasping the incident. I have had to confront parents over the years and they are usually a bit defensive up front 'til it settles. The "old fashioned" way still works! The scene was upsetting but you didn't jump to the  self righteous "Judgement bandwagon". It takes more guts and integrity to confront the situation than picking up a phone and calling the "authorities".


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm sorry if my post offended any one in any way in regards to "judging" or the like.  It wasn't meant to judge.  I was responding to, "How would you handle this?"

I'm glad it worked out for you and you feel comfortable with how you handled it.  That is really all that matters.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 2, 2012)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> I'm sorry if my post offended any one in any way in regards to "judging" or the like.  It wasn't meant to judge.  I was responding to, "How would you handle this?"
> 
> I'm glad it worked out for you and you feel comfortable with how you handled it.  That is really all that matters.


I wasn't offended at all.  In fact, you made some very good points.  Some kids just aren't taught to treat animals with respect.  AND some adults aren't very good at caring for their animals.  In hindsight, if I had noticed that anything else was seriously amiss I would have called the authorities.   For example, if the kids looked unkempt and the house looked untended, I would have been quicker to call for help because that is a greater indicator of neglect.  

I am still not sure about the situation.  But everyones advice gave me food for thought.  

As it is, I did leave feeling pretty uncomfortable about the whole incident which is why I sought your opinions.  Sometimes I see a situation and my first thought is to jump in and "do something".  I have been bashed around a LOT for leaping in and taking action so it has made me a bit shy of that.  

My second reaction is to step back and let things pass.  When I do that, I go away feeling very uneasy.  And in a couple instances, I have had some serious regrets.  In one instance I said something to someone else, seeking advice and it backfired.  I am still paying a dear price for just asking for help.  But in the longrun, my consience is clear.

My consience will NOT let me drop the matter without resolution and so all your comments at least prompted me to go back and say something to an adult.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 2, 2012)

That was a disturbing incident for you Queen Mum and I also would have been bothered by what to do or not do.  You handled it wonderfully!


----------

